# Migraine after Mountain Biking



## jt2 (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi guys just wondered if anyone could give me any help with this problem I have as it's finally now really getting me down.
I can pretty much guarantee that within 2-3 hours after mountain biking I will have a pretty bad migraine.
I used to just surf a lot and never got one after that. So about 5 years ago I really got into mountain Biking and kind of stopped surfing. In the last 5 years I've had brain scans, x-rays and been on and come off beta-blockers. I always drink plenty whilst on the trail 2-3 litres for a round 2 hrs ride. I've had my eyes tested and all of the aforementioned have made no difference to me getting these bloody migraines.
I think the Doctor has now run out of ideas since the last time I spoke to him about it he suggested giving up cycling.
So if anyone has any ideas that I can try I'd be really thankful.

cheers in advance for any help that anyone can give.


----------



## swmarc (May 27, 2008)

I have the same problem I am pretty sure it has to do with my head getting too hot. I usually try and cool my dome off during and after every ride or I get a massive headache later.


----------



## summerdragonfly (Jul 18, 2007)

*i feel you me too!*

this may be a invisable beam your eyes cannot see

there is a secret headache weapon of some sort that people have for sure !
they are definitlty useing it on you &me everyday old skool independent americans info.

ask your self who out there is trying too destroy/terrorize america and its people.from about 200 years ago and on..............
i will give you a hint the first letter of the words in my opion.

a z c :madmax:

the level of technology today along with the many bilingual citizens. your imagination
cannot match whats goin on its a secret being developed too do it to you.

holla


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Before you use the term "migraine", you must be diagnosed with them by a neurologist, otherwise, you simply have really bad headaches, which are no less respectable than "migraines".

And yes, I have bad headaches after many rides.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Quite common and related to:

1. Being tense and grabbing the bars with a death grip. Such actions cause tension in the arms and neck and therfore cause headaches. Rigid forks can make this worse.

2. Dehydration or not eating sufficient food while on the bike.

3. The bike is not set up correctly so weight is placed incorrectly which then causes point 1.

4. Sun stroke or heat exhaustion.

5. Riding when to tired which leads to point 1 or 2.

6. Not warming up or down which leads to point 1 or 2.


Personally i'd say it is dehydration. Drink lots all the time- not just on the bike. Also wear sun block and a peak to stop heat stroke. Maybe drink a Gatorade straight after the ride. Remember to stretch and warm up correctly. Oh... and when you get home- R E L A X.... 

Do you notice it more on hot days?


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

heat exhaustion, dehydration, and perhaps light-sensitive migraines.

but i'd go with a combination of the first two.


----------



## TrickyRCAF (Jun 18, 2008)

How about an excessive loss of electrolytes?


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

TrickyRCAF said:


> How about an excessive loss of electrolytes?


Agreed, drinking lots of water is good but whether it's riding or just when I'm working and out in the sun all day I feel much better, and don't get what I think are dehydration headaches, if I drink gatorade and water.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

ScottW said:


> Agreed, drinking lots of water is good but whether it's riding or just when I'm working and out in the sun all day I feel much better, and don't get what I think are dehydration headaches, if I drink gatorade and water.


it's osmolarity.

abdominal and muscle cramps, headaches, feeling 'weird' are all symptoms.

although it's hard to really lose enough to become symptomatic i always run diluted gatorade in my camel.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

Has the doc looked at your neck? Migraines usually need a trigger. There is a continum of headaches from tension to migraine. The muscles of the neck can referr into the head and cause a headache. These types of headaches are tension in nature, however: 1. a tension headache can feel as severe as a migraine, 2. tension headaches can trigger a migraine headache.

There is also cervicogenic headaches that come from the joints of the neck.


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

I had the exact same problem...Migraines to the point of not even being able to see clearly. my family doc could never seem to nail the problem down...thru some trial and error I discovered my electrolyte unbalance was causing the problem. upon the onset of a migraine if I downed a Gatorade fast the migraine symptoms went away instantly...I now take Hammer E-caps before my ride ....I also try to remain adequately hydrated during my non ride days.....haven't had a migraine problem in over two years now...


----------



## jt2 (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the ideas guys.
I think I'm gonna give some NUUN or Hammer Electrolyte tablets a go in my camelbak on my next ride.
Hope this works I'll let you all know.

cheers once again.....


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Start checking your blood sugar levels, and just because it might be in the normal range while the headache occurs does not mean a damn thing since it could have started out very high and dropped like a rock due to the exersize. I have killer headaches and almost always when my blood sugar is within normal range.


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

I used to get bad leg cramps while riding, and bad headaches after the ride. I started taking sodium + electrolite tablets. Took care of both problems.


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

i know your pain. it takes a long time to unwind daily headaches. all the above is good stuff. knowledge of your stress level is also important. even if you deny being stressed (i did for 10 years) your body may be on the brink of a headache and any one of the above factors, and often a different factor every time, can set your headache off. have a chiropractor check/adjust your spine, have a masseuse tell you how tight your muscles are, and check your bike fit. the bike fit may reveal too aggressive a geometry that forces your head/neck too far up.


----------



## oscarc (Mar 23, 2006)

If you are drinking only water and sweating, the only thing water will do is further dilute your sodium level. This could be causing the headaches. You should replace what you sweat with an electrolyte drink which will contain sodium. In hot weather, it helps to take sodium tablets. Taking a couple 1hr prior to exercise also helps alot.

good luck.


----------



## dueruote (Oct 18, 2007)

I follow the old school remedies from the old country.
Heavy doses of honey before I ride, some bananas during intervals and regular intake of water one hour before riding, depending on the individual.
The results you achieve on any riding day are the result of a precise recipe of fuels.
You need to find that formula.


----------



## blue89quest (Sep 22, 2006)

When I was younger I also used to get migraines very frequently. Got all the scans and all that jazz. Finally figured out that my jaw was slightly off center, got braces back then and haven't had anywhere near the amount I used to. (no i don't still have braces)

Occasionally though I find myself opening my mouth and listening to my jaw click, which probably isn't good. Whenever I do stuff that puts stress on my jaw i seem to get migraines. eg Dentist, or if I am just clenching my jaw during activities. 

I just try to keep my mouth shut but never tense now. Maybe your bike is setup weird and its straining your shoulders/neck in some strange way. 

first time here since 2006 wow i fail


----------



## jt2 (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow guys, thanks for all your responses.
I'm really grateful that you would take the time to reply to my post.
I did try (for the first time) some electrolyte tablets on a 2.5hr ride on the weekend. Unfortunately though it made no difference and I still got a humdinger of a headache 2-3 hrs after my ride.
I have been planning to change my current bike (2004 enduro) towards the autumn of this year. As mentioned here, there is a possibility that my bike may be set up too aggressively. Do you think this might be the case with this bike? Head angle 70º seat angle 69º. I'm thinking of changing it for an Enduro SL Head angle 67º seat angle 71º.

cheers in advance again for any more help or ideas anyone can give me


----------



## Mquis (Aug 17, 2008)

I have had migraine, not from riding bikes but in general. After I got a diagnose that I had it I went to get a acupuncture treatment. The total lengt was 5 weeks with 2 session a week of each 1,5 hour. Now that was 3 years ago and sinse then I have had it 2 times. Before it was more like 3-4 a month. So maybe acupuncture is worth a shot?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

jt2 said:


> cheers in advance again for any more help or ideas anyone can give me


I get a bad headache if I haven't eaten enough - possibly blood sugar related as someone has mentioned above - regardless of whether I've been riding or not, but particularly a few hours after a ride where I haven't eaten enough. They aren't migraines however, because I also get those (flashing aura in right eye for 20 - 30 minutes passing from bottom of field of view to top over that time, followed by pain something akin to hand grenade going off inside skull) completely randomly about 6 or 7 times a year. But the headache I'm referring to is like a strong, dull ache in my skull and it goes away shortly after I eat.

To the OP - You mentioned monitoring your fluid levels, are you making sure you're eating enough?


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

mlepito said:


> Has the doc looked at your neck? Migraines usually need a trigger. There is a continum of headaches from tension to migraine. The muscles of the neck can referr into the head and cause a headache. These types of headaches are tension in nature, however: 1. a tension headache can feel as severe as a migraine, 2. tension headaches can trigger a migraine headache.


this is exactly what was happening to me after about every ride. apparently i was letting my head droop too far forward which was putting stress on my neck muscles, which would tense up and pull on the base of the skull and cause a headache.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

i got a lot of migraines when i was younger. 1 a week. a lot of it is due to stress, but overexertion can be a problem too. i got them after hard workouts, hockey practices, football practices etc. i went to a naturalpath and was allergy tested. one of the things they had me stock eating was chocolate. that made a major difference in the frequency of the headaches. all of my migraines are preceded by an aura in my vision. my eyesite becomes blotchy. at one point when i was getting them frequently i wouldn't even talk about them as that could trigger one. since watching my diet i get maybe one a year when i am worn down or super stressed about something. see a naturalpath. that worked wonders for me. there is also a herb that you can take daily as a preventative. i forget what it is called but that helped a lot also. the headaches have a lot to do with the seratonin levels in your brain. there are also chemical triggers in the enviroment too. there was an arena that i played hockey in and everytime i wnet out the arena down a certain hallway i wolud smell something faint in the air and have a migraine star within the hour. it didn't take me long to figure out to stay away from that arena. migrains suck. i hope it clears up for you.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

I am pretty sure the migraines/headaches are not related to your bike setup. I have had headaches after rides also, as well as after a lot of different athletic exertions. Felt like a hangover headache. My solution was to down a pack of salty peanuts or similar during the ride together with lots of fluids. Headaches gone.


----------



## ghawk (Sep 14, 2007)

Just should throw this out there. Throwing around the m word: A migraine is not a headache. 
I know as I get them, migraines about 2xs a year, since turning 50. Sometimes (not always) assosicated with the rigors of intense cycling + dehydration and high uv exposure on the optic nerve. (Oakley polarized black iridium have helped with that portion.)
Anyway, the easiest way to spot if it's really a migraine is if you cannot tolerate light or noise and are in so much pain that you are debilitated in bed for at least 2 days and usually more. It is typical for a migraine sufferer to be in bed 3 to 5 days with little tolerance for food, water, noise and light.
Ultimate smoking gun current research shows genetic links, contributing factors aside.
Currently the only thing that works is seeing a specialist, not just a primary physician as they will use the dart board approach. First, get a brain MRI so you know it's not something growing very slowly in your brain. Xrays will not show it. 
Second go to migraine specialist and get Injectable Imitrex (I have to do 2 at a time) as it is the only thing currently that will stop the real thing. NOT p.o. tablets…..ie by mouth.
Third you have to learn to recognize the symptoms and inject early. The injectables are very easily administered.
A real migraine is not something to fool around with, find an expert and don't throw around the m work.


----------



## ryan1584 (Jul 31, 2008)

I suffer from a chronic migraine condition that has kept me out of work since April. I spent some time in the hospital trying to break a cycle of daily headaches. I had a nerve blocking procedure done that made it impossible to ride without triggering a headache. In the last few weeks I've started to feel better (head pain is not as frequent or long lasting). I take migraine prevention medication daily. Now that I have somewhat recovered I still occasionally get headaches after exertion. I find that taking 800 mg of advil (4-200 mg pills) or 1000 mg of extra strength Tylenol before a ride can help. If you are only riding a couple times a week it could make sense to take something like Imitrex (or another Triptan) before the onset of a headache but taking it more than a couple times a week can cause vicious rebound headaches. I also bring food and drink on the trail with me and take long breaks if my pulse gets too high. It slows my riding partners down but they understand after I explain the problem. Breaks give you time to enjoy the woods.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

I too get headaches after I ride. Even in cool weather. I find if I eat during and right after I ride I don't get them. Must be a blood sugar level or sodium thing for me. I have also started adding an electrolyte powder to my Camelback.


----------



## jt2 (Oct 15, 2004)

Just thought I'd update you all on a recent development regarding my migraines/headaches after cycling.
Since I last posted and started this thread I've tried adding some electrolytes to my camelback (a couple of times). It made no difference and I got the usual headache that evening. I was really banking on that being the cause.
So I went back (pretty despondent) to my doctors practice and asked to see a different doctor. The new doc prescribed me Imagran tablets. I take 2 (50mg tablets) straight after a ride and for the first time in 5 years I've not had a headache post ride.
Just thought that this might be of some help to anyone stuck for ideas of what to try next......I know I wish I had know about them 5 years ago.

cheers


----------

